# COMMANDE SUR L'APPLE STORE



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2001)

bonjour,

j'ai commandé un ibook 600mz dvd et 20go de DD (c'est peut être important car c'est du build to order). sur cette commande en ligne on m'indiquait un délais de 
fabrication de 2 jours.
j'était vraiment heureuse...
lundi une vendeuse de l'apple store me téléphone pour avoir des précisions sur ma CB, j'en profite pour lui demander quand le bébé arriverait. 3 semaines m'a-t-elle 
répondu.
je suis atterrée...
le lendemain (mardi) le suivi des commandes indiquait "en assemblage"
bizarre non??
cette phase est elle un leurre ou bien le parcours de la machine est réellement reflété...

Merci


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2001)

Tu sais mon mac os x que j'ai commandé sur l'apple store et qui est arrivé le 26 mars est toujour en assemblage selon l'apple store


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2001)

je ne sais plus quoi penser si ce n'est : arrive vite !!! ou je vais péter un plomb!!!


----------



## 789qwe (26 Octobre 2001)

A ivy,
Eh bien j'ai commandé exactement la même chose que vous... et il se passe exactement la même chose que pour vous...

Pour ma part, je commande presque tout sur l'AppleStore : des fois cela va hyper-vite et des fois c'est plus long, je n'ai pas encore tout compris...

Reste que la phase "2" est la plus longue, c'est normal...

3 semaines dites-vous ?? Pas le peine de péter un plomb, il va finir par arriver. Dites plutôt "chique, dans  2 semaines il arrive". C'est meilleur pour la santé...

a+


----------



## Sir (27 Octobre 2001)

Ben moi je dis quoi avec mon LC 630 ?


----------

